# Gestor



## gemmett (Feb 12, 2008)

It's the dreaded time for the Declaración de la renta, and seeing as how I've missed out on it for the last few years (I am completely useless at all things bureaucracy - and quite aware that it isn't a good idea  ) 

I just wondered whether anyone knew of a reputable Gestor in Barcelona who could smooth through all the processes for me. 

I've tried time and again to do it myself but just get lost in legal jargon and tax spiel, both of which completely render my efforts useless. I also do not have enough time available to miss work to do all of the tramites.

Can anyone help?!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Cant make a recommendation, but I googled gestor barcelona and came up with a handful of them so why not try that


----------

